# I wish to become a freemason. Where do I start?



## ColeStonebraker (Mar 26, 2013)

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## ColeStonebraker (Mar 26, 2013)

I am 18. About to be shiped off to great lakes virginia for us navy bootcamp. Any hints on where to start?

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## ColeStonebraker (Mar 26, 2013)

I currently live in leander texas. Near austin.


----------



## Txmason (Mar 26, 2013)

Mr. Stonebaker,

Glad you have a interest in freemasonry! It will be one of the best journeys you will undertake. Here is a local lodge close to you. You can email the secretary and get a petition. 

Norton Moses Lodge #336

Email: secretary@nortonmoses.com

Website: www.nortonmoses.com

Lodge Phone: 512-259-0278

Masonic District 47

Located in Williamson County

Lodge Address: 201 Sonny Dr. Leander,78641

Mailing Address: P.O. Box 586

Meetings: Third Monday of each month, 7:30 p.m.

Meal: 6:30 pm


My suggestion would be to contact the secretary as soon as you can so that you can get started on your Masonic journey. I would also mention to them you are going into the military as well. 

What are some of the other towns around you that you could go to within driving distance?

You can visit the Grand Lodge of Texas website at: 

http://www.grandlodgeoftexas.org/

and search under "Lodge Locator" either by name, number, county etc. the one I find for you I looked it up under county by typing in Leander. 

If I can be of any assistance please do not hesitate to ask. Any of the masons on here will also be glad to help. 

Best,
Jerry Johnston 




Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## ColeStonebraker (Mar 26, 2013)

Georgetown aswell. And I will contact the secretary now! Thank you!!!

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Txmason (Mar 26, 2013)

Here is the information for Georgetown

San Gabriel Lodge #89

Email: secretary@sangabriel89.org 

Website: www.sangabriel89.org

Lodge Phone: 512-863-3235

Masonic District 47

Located in Williamson County



161 Year old Lodge
(Chartered January 23, 1852)

Lodge Address: 900 N. College Georgetown,78626

Mailing Address: P.O. Box 667, Georgetown, TX 78627-0667

Meetings: Second Thursday of each month, 8:00 p.m.

Meal: 7:00 pm



Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## DJGurkins (Mar 27, 2013)

Good luck to you.


----------



## m850n (Mar 27, 2013)

I posted in another forum . But I'm not a mason I can't figure out thou to change my profile to reflect that.  But I wish to become a mason I live in San Antonio my uncle and mason from Colorado told me about thus site. Where can I attend an open house and start my journey. Thanks and bless you

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jvarnell (Mar 27, 2013)

m850n said:


> I posted in another forum . But I'm not a mason I can't figure out thou to change my profile to reflect that.  But I wish to become a mason I live in San Antonio my uncle and mason from Colorado told me about thus site. Where can I attend an open house and start my journey. Thanks and bless you
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile


First to change something you go to settings on the webpage and then on the left hand side there is a "Edit Profile".  Next go to the link above for all the lodges and find one.  [URL="http://www.grandlodgeoftexas.org/Contact"]http://www.grandlodgeoftexas.org/[/URL]Contact them and ask for a petition.


----------



## m850n (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for the help. What are the differences in the lodges around here how should one present themselfs to ask for a petition. Should I just go to one and see if i can get in or how does this work? Forgive me for my questions . My uncle seems to think I can get the answers I'm looking for here on this app. I'm 27 male . My last name is mason lol my grandfather was a mason and so is my uncle. My father is not one by choice. But i think I'm wanting to find the light

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## crono782 (Mar 27, 2013)

First question to answer is are you looking for Prince Hall Masonry or "Mainstream" Masonry? I posted links to the lodge locators for both types in the other thread. Locate the lodge you want to visit. Find out when they meet. Show up! Meet and greet the Brothers there and get to know them, don't be shy. They will be happy to answer questions and give you a petition. Yes, there is a petition online you may download as well if you'd like. I would also highly suggest that you visit more tha one lodge, visit several. You will become close to the Brothers in the lodge of your choice so pick the lodge where you feel like you most fit and feel most comfortable. You may PM me if you wish.


----------



## CStevenson (Mar 27, 2013)

M850n,

To be one, ask one.  It seems you are doing that, congrats.  I would highly recommend finding a lodge that is close to you (use Grand Lodge of Texas website, recommending search by zipcode).  Go in and meet the brothers.  You should feel very welcomed from the get go.  (I was completely shocked by the instant warmness the minute you walk into the door).  You do not have to join this lodge, feel free to visit any other lodges in your area.  Get to know the guys there and see if you feel comfortable with them.  Again I congratulate you on your decision to explore Freemasonry.  Good luck!


----------



## danny714 (Jun 10, 2013)

I would like to join freemasonry, but I don't know where to start. I am 24, active duty army stationed in fort Stewart, ga. I think my battalion commander may be a member of the blue lodge.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## alejonyc (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello my name is Alejandro, I am a United States Navy Veteran. A few weeks ago I got in touch with St. John's Lodge No.1in NYC and I was put in a waiting list so I can attend a social event. I was just wondering if anyone knows how long that might take. I was also wondering if anyone here is from Brooklyn, Manhattan, or Staten Island area...I currently know one Mason belonging to Lodge# 381 from STaten Island and would like to meet others. Thank you ..


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## bro_reggie (Jun 11, 2013)

Approval may take weeks or months


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## kingju (Jun 12, 2013)

How can I join the organization 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## kingju (Jun 12, 2013)

My grandfather an great uncle were mason an would like to join the brotherhood how should I go about it


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Mr_B (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi there, I am from UK and I have been wanting to become a Freemason for few years now. As far as I am aware, in order to be a Freemason one needs to be invited by a current member. Is this true? If so, is there any way of being invited? I work in a bank, I don't know who the average masonry is, so it is extremely difficult to know if I am talking to one, or even if one is talking and analysing me before concluding if I should be invited or not. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## crono782 (Jun 12, 2013)

At least in the USA an I'd imagine UK too, members do NOT invite others. Prospective candidate must seek out membership themselves from a local lodge on their own. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Mr_B (Jun 12, 2013)

Ah ok. That's fine. I know there is a Freemason meeting around my area. I shall look into it and ring to find out when the next meeting is, and what is the process of new membership. Also, can anyone join? Is there specific criteria i.e. ethnicity, religion, culture etc? 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## crono782 (Jun 12, 2013)

Again I'm not super familiar w/ UK, but in general just a belief in a supreme being (no specific religion is required), no crimes of moral turpitude, male, of age, etc. 

Visit the brethren at the lodge. Meet and get to know them. Spend time with them. Ask for a petition an eventually you will find recommenders. Turn it in and it gets voted on and so forth. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Mr_B (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you very much for our advice. I will look into it. Thanks 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jaermani (Jun 12, 2013)

I have email the brotherhood but no response at all, I want to become a mason


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 13, 2013)

jaermani said:


> I have email the brotherhood but no response at all, I want to become a mason



Show up in person at the nearest lodge.  Some folks are good at responding to email some aren't.  You'll need to start showing up in person at some point and the best time to start is now.


----------



## TomPM317IN (Jun 25, 2013)

crono782 said:


> First question to answer is are you looking for Prince Hall Masonry or "Mainstream" Masonry?"
> 
> 
> Since when is Prince Hall Masonry not "mainstream"?
> ...


----------



## crono782 (Jun 25, 2013)

I put "mainstream" in quotes like that because "mainstream" is a misnomer. Of course both are indeed mainstream, but (as ive said in other posts) in the absence of a term to differentiate non-PHA, a lot of folks use "mainstream". It's not meant to imply that prince hall masonry is somehow niche. Just semantics. Masonry really needs to get on the ball and create a proper title for non-PHA so we don't have to rehash this every time. ^_-


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 25, 2013)

TomPM317IN said:


> Since when is Prince Hall Masonry not "mainstream"?



This is why I sometimes use "George Washington" versus "Prince Hall" in general discussion.  It's not a general term but everyone understands what I mean whether they agree with my usage or not.  Better that than suggesting a heritage older than my own country is not "mainstream".  When referring to specific pairs of GLs I'll use acronyms like GLofIL and MWPHAGLofIL for clarity.


----------



## Roy Vance (Jun 27, 2013)

crono782 said:


> I put "mainstream" in quotes like that because "mainstream" is a misnomer. Of course both are indeed mainstream, but (as ive said in other posts) in the absence of a term to differentiate non-PHA, a lot of folks use "mainstream". It's not meant to imply that prince hall masonry is somehow niche. Just semantics. Masonry really needs to get on the ball and create a proper title for non-PHA so we don't have to rehash this every time. ^_-
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Ah, but Brother Daniel, when _*will*_ that day come? You may have to re-hash that every time you put your fingers to the keyboard. You know as well as I do that the system is still antiquated and it moves at a snail's pace to get anything done, and I mean anything.


----------

